# Dumbo Betta



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

I walked into my LFS and they had dumbo bettas! Only about 5. They were 15.99. Even when I showed my fiance he was like so your getting another fish. lol I said I HAD to because they are different. Plus he is a plakat and I wanted another one of them. I dont think hes a halfmoon PK. Think he is just a dumbo PK. 

He is currently in a breeder box in my fiance neon tetra tank because I have no other place for him. i would have floated the box in pineapples tank but i didnt want to stress both bettas out since they would then be able to see each other. he is swimming around the box fine. we are thinking of letting him loose with the tetras. I just dont want him getting hurt by them or him attacking the tetras. There are 7 neon tetras in the tank so i think it is a big enough school that they will leave him alone. What do you think?

Here are some pics of him


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow! I want a dumbo ssoo bad!! He is so pretty!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

ya i was very surprised to see them, but one had chewed up his tail bad then some others were lops sided. lol one "ear" was bigger than the other one. The guy I took was the nicest.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

He looks so cute with his big "ears" like he's waving! Lol XD


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

His pects look like flower petals


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love those.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

He is so cute! how big is the tetra tank?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Some Bettas can live with neons. That tank looks ten to twenty to me.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

its only 5.5 gallons. water params are good cause i taught my fiance on all that. although i told him to upgrade it to the 10 gallon, but he didnt want to. i think hes attached to it since he did it all himself lol but hes had the fish for a few months now and has had no deaths


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Maybe you cou;d buy a ten or twenty and give the Betta the 5 and tell him the 10 or twenty is prettier and less work.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

well we have a 10 gallon planted tank that only has 1 betta in it lol. he was supposed to move his tetras to it and then i dunno he never did. i can bring that up again. it can be 10 gallons with his tetras and one betta, and i can move my HM in the 5. i wouldnt want to leave the halfmoon with the tetras. im sure that would tempt the tetras too much. im more worried about my betta. while hes worried about his tetras


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

With Carter I would be worried they become fish food.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah I wouldn't put a halfmoon with tetras either. Hmm maybe you guys could just test it out and keep a close eye. SOmetimes it works sometimes it doesn't


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It depends that one looks like it is too slow to attack.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

We moved the tetras to the 10 gallon, then moved the halfmoon to the 5 gallon and put Dumbo in the 10 with the tetras. So now the tetras have more room and they havent shown much interest to each other. Dumbo gets close to the tetras and then swims off or they move out of his way. And my halfmoon seems perfectly fine in the 5 gallon.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think it is because he knows he cant catch them either that or they as insectivores do not go after fast moving fish. Keep an eye on the Tetras Neons are known nippers.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

ya i was worried they may nip him and thats why i didnt want to leave the halfmoon in there with the neons. since dumbo is a plakat i figured he will probably not catch their eye as much


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I figured because the halfmoon would have a higher chance of catching them.


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

Awe I have a dumbo betta too! I love them so much! great find!!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My Petco Sells them for 20.00$v they are my second favorite after Delta- Tail.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

Here are some pics

The 10 gallon










tetras


















Dumbo has caught his own reflection



















The 5 gallon that Pineapple is now in


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

He is very pretty and looks much more "Asian" to me than some other bettas xD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I dont say this often but that is the best tank ever.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

thank you, and there is a lot of dead leaves because we planted it before we upgraded the lights so some died and others melted then came back. im looking forward to see what the new lights will do to the plants


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Crypt Melt.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

i want another amazon sword so i can put it in the 10 gallon


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Not to be rude but it grows very large.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

i know, lol but you can cut back plants to keep them a certain size. the one in the 5 gallon is doing well surprisingly


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My twenty gallon one is still growing.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

that must be a nice one since it has a lot of room


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think I will have to start cutting back soon. I am hoping to get flowers.


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice. What type of substrate did you use? Do you like it? He is going to be very happy!!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I think I will have to start cutting back soon. I am hoping to get flowers.


oh i didnt know it did flower! that would be so awesome. i know anubias can flower i wish one of mine would.




sandrac8388 said:


> Very nice. What type of substrate did you use? Do you like it? He is going to be very happy!!


substrate in the 10 is fluval shrimp stratum, the original plan was to add shrimp but it didnt work out. its okay but it is very light so it can be hard to put plants in at first. the 5 gallon just has normal black gravel


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I atleast want to grow those stalks new plants grow on and have heard of when hitting the durface they can flower.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

i bet they are really pretty too


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have seen pics of the buds they are great.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

hey he looks a lot like my Phillip! :-D


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

oh ya he does!


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

What store did you buy him at?


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

my local fish store, i live in a small town so there are no pet smarts, lol theres a pet value but they dont sell fish. and my walmart stopped selling fish a long time ago, thankfully


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They look like something you would get at our Petco and our Petco has great Bettas.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

he's gorgeous!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I never new there was a betta out there like this =) I like the contrast in his 'ears' ^^ And his eyes have such character!


----------



## Hijae (Nov 21, 2012)

hmpk dumbo color like salamander realy good


----------



## Hidden Walrus (Nov 20, 2012)

I really like those dumbo bettas with their big white pectoral fins. All that I have seen have been white and purple and I really want one but $20 is just too much for one betta I think.

But I might splurge someday and get one anyway. Hopefully they'll eventually come down in price like the halfmoons finally are. My local pet store sells both dumbo plakats and dumbo veiltails, For some reason they are always purplish and the "ears' are white. I've never seen any other color but they look really nice in purple anyway.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bettas can go to 1000$.


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Bettas can go to 1000$.


That would be a disclaimer choclate. No betta will cost 1000$ but maybe a package of 20 would:lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Actuuly there is Albino. Plus high quality can cost hundreds of dollars.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

OH...MY...GODDD! It's soo cuuute! I want a dumbo betta  I had dumbo rats, they're adorable!!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I really like them almost good as Delta.


----------

